# Cane #124 - Black Walnut



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

Last September a young pastor friend, from Michigan and knowing I make canes, asked me if I wanted some dead limbs from a black walnut tree on his church property.

I hesitated maybe a nano-second and the following shows the results for just one of those eight sticks. BTW, he returned for a visit several weeks later and as a complete surprise to him I had this cane ready to give back to him.

Why not? He found those sticks.

He loved it.

I hope I never lose the love of wood working.

These grains were amazing.

-neb


----------

